# Changing My Business Name and making my brand



## Huminbird

Well, when I started out this business I lived in the tiny town of Thornton and had little imagination and so called my business "Thornton Goat Products". Not very creative, not very memorable and way to long.

So, turns out we are moving to Poulsbo, which is across from Seattle and maybe after that to Bellingham which is on the coast, next to the Canadian border.

My business name will not only be uncreative, unmemorable and way to long but also from a town I live 6 hours away from as well.

Since I don't really paste my business name all over my packaging yet I think it is time to find a better, easier, more attractive name. Then redo my packaging to create one with the business name pasted where all can see.

The thing my labels have been centered around is the little soap fairy that I designed and created, sitting on the soap bubble. That is what makes my labels recognizable to my customers. I would like to work with that beginning and make a new name and start developing a bit of a brand as I branch out from soap a bit more over the next few years. Lip balm and shea butter products mainly.

The beginning is finding an new, easier, more attractive business name. 

The only thing that has come to mind for me is "Soap by the Sea" which isn't yet taken. What do you think?

Any more ideas? Looks like we will end up on the coast and probably stay there in Western Washington.

I know this is a very personal decision but I am stumped and my family is no help at all. I am not sure they are yet convinced that I run a "real" business and probably won't be until I hire someone in the very far future.

Anyhow, thanks beforehand!


----------



## VickiLynne

Just an idea, but the first thing that came to my mind after I read your post was

"Sea Fairy Soaps"

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne

Oh now I like Sea Fairy! I thought I was soooooo creative when I came up with our name only to find later that a few other farms had the same name. We tacked on 'Acres' to make it unique as I couldn't find another with it but still would have preferred it be more unique.


----------



## Faye Farms

I'm liking "Sea Fairy" too. Can we see a pic of your fairy on a bubble? That might help.


----------



## Huminbird

I kinda like the idea of wrapping my business and business name around shea butter. It wouldn't be to difficult to include a little shea butter in all of my products. I would be screwed if shea butter went way up in price though. 

Hubby came up with "Simply Shea - Succumb to Softness" The name would be the first part and the motto would be the second part.

I do not know when I will be able to have goats again because we are moving at least twice in the next couple of years. I buy milk locally right now and that works for me at this point, although someday we will hopefully have a couple of does again at least.


----------



## Huminbird




----------



## Huminbird

lol, it never shows up that size on my labels or anywhere else for that matter but that is my bubble fairy. Completely origional (I hope) since I designed her myself. It may change a little in the future, depending on my end motto and name and brand. For example, instead of a bubble I could put a fish  or a sea shell, its the fairy that needs to stay the same I think.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow! That is gorgeous. Yup..makes me think of the sea. How about Sea Fairy Sensations. I wouldn't end it with soap or shea or any individual product as your line may change and grow. So you could say: Sea Fairy Sensations Goat Milk Soap, or Sea Fairy Sensations Whipped Shea, or Sea Fairy Sensations Soy Candles, or Sea Fairy Sensations Crocheted Mohair Mittens....well, you get the idea. LOL


----------



## Huminbird

I love that idea. Nobody in my family likes using the word "sea" but they aren't helping me come up with anything better.

Thanks everyone for your help and keep it coming if you have more suggestions.

A pretty informative or at least introspective site to visit: http://www.copyblogger.com/irresistible-brand


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats

Coastal Creations?


----------



## adillenal

Thanks for the link on branding. I use a photo of a goat and that is not a logo but I discovered by reading that site that I did something right. Chloe the goat is the "face" of my business. I have people that come to my booth and I hear them telling their friends, "Here she is. There's Chloe." I have a large banner with Chloe's picture that I use at every venue. A lot of good ideas on that site.

Now back to your name. My business name is just my goat herd name and I am stuck with it.
But you have options. I would not use the word Shea in my name. What if some study deems shea to cause cancer? We have many ingredients that are not wanted by our customers that are good ingredients. Soybean oil is an example. Why? Due to publicity on GMO.
Now it really doesn't matter what your family thinks unless they are your financial backers. What do YOU want??There are alot of B&B companies using fairies and there is a sea sprite soap so do a thorough search to be sure no one else is using that name.
Have fun choosing. I did find one company that had a "Sea Fairy Line" of products under their regular business name. That could be a problem.


----------



## Jenny M

Sea Fairy is very pretty & has a nice ring. You could also so do some nice products using sea salt. 

I'm also rethinking my business & hope to move soon. And give up goats. And just generally change my whole look & product line. I'm just getting way to old to do all this by myself but want to keep making soap & a few other products for a few more years. But I'm thinking it's not such a great idea in the long term to tie yourself to one idea, one or two ingredients & one place. 

Thanks for the post. Your fairy logo is really charming. You should have a contest to choose a name for her.

Jenny


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I like your fairy! I also like Sea Fairy  I am doing the same thing here this year...working on hiring out my logo right now. Good luck!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I had so many people owe me favors that I called in when I decided to go commercial with my soap, one, Ellie was so helpful of course. I also talked with a guy who did marketing for Sephora for JC Penny's and also a logo designer. They all said not to go with a goat, I originally wanted to be Nubian Princess, which is already a cosmetics manufacturer in NY. They didn't know Nubian was a breed of goat and immediatly went the Nubia mind set, which lead to Nubian soaps and the whole royality (treat yourself like royality) idea. I am so glad I didn't piegeon hole myself with goatmilk soap and that my logo is not too cutesy or cartoony. Also black and white markets better than any pastels with primary colors especially red being the best. All the info is out for you to get, because you don't want to make changes later on.


----------



## hsmomof4

Do you think that "Sea Fairy" is different enough from "Sea Sprite"? (I know it's not the same word, but I think that a sprite is about the same thing as a fairy.) There is a Sea Sprite Soaps (she's on the dish, which is why I thought of it) http://seaspritesoaps.com (no www in front).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

If you like it and can get the .com than get it, there is no way of finding a name that is not similar to something else.


----------



## Huminbird

So, if I do change to an ocean/sea name what do you think of the this fairy, riding the wave?

I do like "Sea Nymph Soaps". I will see if it is taken or not. Or some variation.

I am going to get all the changes in place and change all of my labels and everything all in one big swoop right before I move. I have 4 months but I would like to get it taken care of sooner so I don't have to worry about the business to much right around the stressful move (I hate moving)


----------



## Kalne

I like the wave!


----------



## Huminbird

I kinda like Sea Nymph Soaps and it looks good on the labels I have tried it out on.

So, husband brought up nymphomania (of course  ) and does the name Nymph bring up this thought for everyone or just for men...who are extra special?

I don't mind it conveying a little sexuality, it is a naked fairy after all, but I don't want that coming to everyone's minds when they think of my business.

Everyone's thoughts and suggestions have been a great help by the way! I can't thank you enough. It really helps to have others perspectives when putting this all together. I think I will bring a bar of soap around everywhere I go for a while with the new label and name and ask as many customers as I can what they think, along with my stores.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Kalne

I like it and I don't think everyone will make that reference.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

I don't think that many people would make that inference...but my mythology buff children pointed out that nymphs do not have wings, while fairies do


----------



## buckrun

> or just for men...who are extra special?


Thanks for that bit of laughter this evening!

I think it is excellent if they do think of naked and soaps together....you don't wash with your clothes on eh? She's cute enough not to be overtly sexual. Don't ask people what they think! Put if forth as the thing they should be loving!!!
Lee


----------



## tmfinley

I did not think of nymphomaniacs. I asked my husband who can turn ANYTHING into a subject aobut sex and he didn't think of it either - I think you are safe.


----------



## Huminbird

So my mother had a cute suggestion for the business name. "Fairy Good Soaps" Instead of Very its Fairy...

I kinda like it, its cuter than I would have come up with myself.

Another idea is to change the "Good" to something like "Superb" or "Select" or maybe "Healthful" or somesuch.

Again, ideas are awesome and thanks for all the input.


----------



## buckrun

That is excellent with your image!


----------



## Kalne

I really like Fairy Good Soaps! Perfect.


----------



## Huminbird

Sooo...I am never really content with my website. The more I look at it the more frustrated I get. I don't think I like zencart after all.

I am trying a new design and program and everything. Its from weebly.com and I think I really like it. My favorite part is the simplicity of making the website. I need to know absolutely nothing about html and that makes me happy!

If you aren't already tired of critiquing my stuff will you take a look at my newest website? Its not official yet but its in the works and changing constantly. First impressions? Oh yeah, and if you use a .weebly.com domain name it is free! I will eventually get my own domain name but until I am solid on the name of the business, weebly lets me change the domain name as long as it is available. 

fairygoodsoaps.weebly.com


----------



## MF-Alpines

Nice site and easy to maneuver through (sorry, I'm sure there is a better word than maneuver - no coffee yet). I would change the font size under "soaps" in your narratives to the same font size that is in "Shea Butter".



> Made with only the highest quality ingredients and essential oils. These soaps are a pleasure for your senses. Wonderfully creamy on the skin as well as gentle and hydrating and  with the added benefits of natural essential oils to add wonderful fragrance to your shower experience as well as therapeutic properties.


I'd take out the "and" and use a comma.

It's seems odd to me that you have a bar for sale under the "soaps" page in the "fragrance oil soaps section" and list ingredients when the other soaps you describe have neither a bar for sale nor a description of ingredients. I would have the overall descriptive info on the home page and have the individual products listed with the carts on the respective products page.

Again, I would change the font size to the larger size that is on the "shea butter" page. The smaller size in "testimonials" and "about us" are too small.

I really like the simplicity of the site. The background color is nice and soothing unlike some where the pages seem to scream out at you. Yours is a pleasant experience.

Hope this helps. Let us know when it is finished.


----------



## Anita Martin

I didn't make the reference at all until it was mentioned. I had a hard time with a name too. I finally just used my farm name. We named our farm after one of our horses and also because it translates in sanskrit and loosely refers to "peace". Our farm is "Shantara Acres Farm" and the soap business name is "Shantara's Soaps". It's kind of girly I think. I couldn't come up with a logo either, thought about a goat but then didn't want to stigmatize myself since some people equate goats milk with something disgusting, so my logo right now is just the font I use on all my labels. I do my labels as I need them, as I do new soaps....so if I get smart and decide to change them to something else, I won't have hundreds of dollars worth of labels that I can't use. 

If it was me I would probably make up some soaps and use the labels wherever you are selling soaps and see what your customers think. If it seems like your soaps sell better, and the feedback is good, then go with the change. So many ideas I thought were good in the beginning, I later learned were not the best and was glad I hadn't pigeonholed myself into not being able to change. 

I started out with a goat in a bathtub taking a bath on most of my labels. It was cute, but not nearly as sophisticated of a design that I ended up wanting.


----------



## Huminbird

Thanks for all the feedback.

The website is still very much a work in progress. It will be the one that my old website will forward people to after I move this summer. I know things are in the wrong places etcetera. I am just trying to give people a "feeling" when they come to my website store that says organized and nice and clean and "hey, you want to buy some soaps!"

With google analytics on my other site, I know people are coming onto the site and which pages they are visiting and how long they stay but not many are buying at all. I think it has to do with the look of that site. (www.ilovegoatmilksoap.com) and not so much my prices or my soaps.

Also, if anyone needs any help with a logo or setting up their website for the first time let me know. I have gotten so much help on here and would love a way to "pay it forward" to someone who may need some help.


----------



## Kalne

Honestly, I like both websites! The newer appears more upscale and fresh. But I also like the homey feel of the other with your pic on it.


----------

